# Stiletto Sl10



## Aurelien (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm looking to get STILETTO SL10 with Sirius offer $129. What do you think of this Sirius radio? Thanks


----------



## gb33 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have it and I love it. I paid MUCH more for it before Christmas. That is an AWESOME price. I heard tat it actually comes out to be less. You will find out more info and talks on siriusbackstage. Also be sure to NOT DO THE UPDATE softaware.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

What happens if you update the software?


----------

